# transfer plastisol ink vs.plastisol ink



## hey its brian (Jun 10, 2009)

Just had a question on plastisol "transfer" inks. I know union ink sells ink specifically for printing transfers but what's the difference between this ink and regular plastisol ink? I know the obvious answer would be that they're used only for transfers but is there a difference in viscosity, chemistry, or anything? I was also told that I don't necessarily need to use adhesive powder but when I don't use powder I run into more transferring problems than I would when I use powder. So many questions.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I strongly recommend calling Union ink with your questions. Years ago I used to call them and pester them with questions and they were always eager and helpful; and no one knows their product better. Actually I recommend this with any manufactured product. Sometimes I am amazed with the people I speak to and their in depth technical knowledge of their products. It's nothing like calling for technical support in electronics/computers where you end up with someone who barely speaks English reading from a script.


----------

